
Toyota to buy $1B stake in Grab - atulatul
http://www.thehindu.com/business/Industry/toyota-pumps-1-bln-in-grab-in-auto-industrys-biggest-ride-hailing-bet/article24156807.ece
======
atulatul
Please remove if it is a repost. Reminds me of this Steve Yegge post: Why I
left Google to join Grab

[https://medium.com/@steve.yegge/why-i-left-google-to-join-
gr...](https://medium.com/@steve.yegge/why-i-left-google-to-join-
grab-86dfffc0be84)

